# How to get this type of effect?



## sntshkmr60 (Apr 9, 2012)

I am asking about the picture at *picasaweb.google.com/110945896776944314708/Thewalkdownunder#5725979882352477314 or direct link *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ZoXL6c5wzlQ/T3bEXY6nBII/AAAAAAAASgM/m5xf7ozTJ3k/s720/D7K_8802_HDR.jpg

The buildings seems to meet at the top, how can I achieve the same? Is it a post processing, or a camera trick?


----------



## Champ (Apr 9, 2012)

Pic seems to be take from a fish eye lens and then cropped


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 9, 2012)

1) You will need a DSLR
2) Also need a fisheye lens.
3) You also need good photography skills


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Apr 9, 2012)

Can't it (or something near to that) be achieved with post processing?
Photoshop?, Lightroom?, GIMP?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm fisheye effect....it can be created...take pic of a tall building and play with fisheye settings of Photoshop or gimp


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Another method that you can try is take multiple vertical shots with little tight frames and make panorama of it.. I think it may work, haven't tried myself though just an idea..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

use the liquefy filter of photoshop, but its never gonna be as good as an original shot.


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

Why need DSLR and Fish eye lens? Isn't it possible with compact cameras by fish eye mode?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

fish eye mode is present in canon


----------



## Whistler81 (May 12, 2012)

I don't think Liquify is going to work in this case. It will become disproportional. You may be able to get the top parts to the buildings to kind of come closer but I dont think it will look anything like that picture.


----------



## doomgiver (May 13, 2012)

*slow claps*
genius


----------

